# Salisbury



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Oo, it's so frustrating..... 

I need to go to Salisbury this weekend as I am singing at the Cathedral.

Have looked on Google Earth and there are on street parking restrictions all day on Saturday.

Have looked at the Park and Ride and everyone of them has a height restriction.

What are you supposed to do if you can't park on the street and you can't park at the park and ride? 

Completely annoying.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Go to the C&CC site.

Seemples :roll: 

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

try a Pm to Sallytrafic - Frank is a lcoal resident and shoul be able to help. Are you stopping over in the MH? The CCC site is very good and an easy walk to the cathedral.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1722

Within walking distance of the cathederal


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-112884.html*

we have allways parked by the river on the car park where the busses stop can,t remember the name of the road but its a short walk to the cathederal and town not far from tesco,there is also a pub on the same car park.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I used to park on the Sainsburys no height barriers there. I did write to the council about the height barriers which you don't see until you are actually at the car park. I received a typical bland answer.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Not bang up to date but worth checking out:

http://www.jigrah.co.uk/mhpark/wil.htm#salis


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

You can park in the carpark near the bus station. Cannot remember the name of it though and you would take up 2 spaces, I would anyhow and that's without the motorhome  Sailsbury does get very busy mind you on a Saturday so best to get there early.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-112884.html*



dragabed said:


> we have allways parked by the river on the car park where the busses stop can,t remember the name of the road but its a short walk to the cathederal and town not far from tesco,there is also a pub on the same car park.


can't see a pub near Tesco? can you remember anything else about where you stop?


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

rogerblack said:


> Not bang up to date but worth checking out:
> 
> http://www.jigrah.co.uk/mhpark/wil.htm#salis


That's really helpful.

I think the carpark for coaches at Mill Street approach seems best. Will try it.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Hubby has just said that when he was in Salisbury on Wednesday, there were motorhomes parked in the central carpark, behind Sainsburys by the hedgrow. You can approach it off the A36 avoiding height restrictions or off of fisherton street, under the railway bridge straight ahead and turn right opposite stonehenge cycle shop. Hope this helps
Lel


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Good advice that last one. The central car park allows oversize parking. Do not approach directly off A36 inner ring road (Churchill Way) as there is an 8th 9inch height limit under a railway bridge. Go in via fisherton street or castle street only. If the latter you will pass the coach park don't stay there just go on to the main carpark

Sorry I didn't see this earlier.

For info one park and ride does allow over height vehicles that is to the SW on the road from Downton A338. You have to compete with coaches though central car park is best bet. 

Sorry this is disjointed I'm doing it on a phone.


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Follow signs to Coach Park then you should be able to access the big car park - no barriers there when we were there 12m ago (although that could have changed!). Best bays are on the far side - you'll probably see white van man parked there - as you can "overhang" the verge.

As mentioned above, though, it DOES get VERY busy so you really need to be early.

PS - don't park on the coach bays - you'll get a ticket!

Terry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What has Roger got that the rest of us haven't? :? 

Dave


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-112884.html*

just had a look on google
51 04 18 48 n 1 47 56 03w


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> What has Roger got that the rest of us haven't? :?
> Dave


I don't know Dave, but if you find out do let me know! :wink: 8)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rogerblack said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > What has Roger got that the rest of us haven't? :?
> ...


I think you gave a reply that Heather approved of.

The rest of us were just cast aside like a well worn wellington boot!!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Or it could be that rugged charm - if your avatar does you justice. :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> . . . Or it could be that rugged charm - if your avatar does you justice. :wink: :lol: :lol: Dave


I think it is actually quite a good likeness - and the small dark blob you can just see in the bottom left-hand corner is a glass of red wine, which I was imbibing from in my customary fashion when captured by the 'toonist at a conference a couple of years ago


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

This came from http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/wil.htm

Salisbury

Salisbury District Council provided the following information on 28th September 2006:
The car parks in Salisbury fall into two categories, city centre and park & ride sites.
There is a map of the city centre car parks on the Salisbury District Council website (see link below). There is only one car park that is suitable for oversize vehicles in the city centre, that is the Central Long Stay car park. The bays alongside the river and also on the approach road from the ring road are of undetermined length and can accommodate oversize vehicles. This is a pay & display car park with a maximum charge of £5 for all day parking. There is a public toilet in the car park but no other waste disposal facilities. Overnight parking is permitted, the site is covered by CCTV. However the Parking Places Orders prohibit camping in the car parks so this would not be actively encouraged. The site is easily accessed from the ring road or from Castle Street, in which there is an overbridge which accommodates double decker buses.
The park and ride sites, because of their remote locations, have height barriers and therefore will not be available to high vehicles. They also close at 8 p.m. and overnight parking is not encouraged. However, the site at Britford (on the A338) has a coach parking area separate from the main body of the car park which can be accessed by larger vehicles. The primary purpose of this area is to provide overspill parking for tourist coaches but may also be used by motorhomes at the discretion of the attendant on site. The current cost of this is £2 which includes the bus journey into the city centre for the driver and up to five passengers. There are toilet facilities on site but no waste disposal.

On 27th May 2008, in response to a follow-up request, the council confirmed that the information above remains current apart from the prices. The all day charge in the Central car park is now £5.50 and the park & ride site now costs £2.50 a day. They also pointed out that the site referred to below as being on the 'Ringwood Road' is the Britford site as described above.
For caravanners or motorhome users wishing to visit Salisbury and live in their vehicles there is a camping site at Hudson's Field. Full information used to be available on the Salisbury Council website but has not been copied onto the new Wiltshire Council web site (as at 3 April 2009) .
Users of this web site have provided the following information:
Motorhomes park in the Park & Ride on the Ringwood Road south of the city, signed Britford Lane. Cost £2 + free bus into city for up to 6 bodies. (Thanks to DP for providing this information on 28 October 2007).


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who offered help.

This is what I did in the end.....

On Friday, I travelled down, was tired, and the weather was good, so decided I wanted a barbecue, and so I went to the Camping & Caravanning Club Site on Friday night. 

Despite the usual preponderence of rules that I don't really like about their sites, it was a nice site, with good view of countryside, very near the Sarum Hill site, and with a massive field for dog walking and footpaths nearby. I was very pleased with the site, and especially pleased that even though this weekend still counted as "high season" it only cost me £9.05 a night (one adult, no electricity).

I got the bus into town (£2) on Saturday and a taxi back about 8pm (£5) and stayed Saturday night too, after having sung Evensong.

On Sunday, I was due for rehearsal in the Cathedral at 9am, so I left the site at about 7.30am and drove directly to the Cathedral, through the archway and to the Cathedral carpark which is at the West Walk within the Cathedral close - later in the day (not sure when, I was in singing in the Cathedral until 12 noon) I noticed that it was £6 to enter and park, but as I entered before the car park attendant arrived, I parked for free, all day, and it was lovely and quiet. 

I saw that cars did park there overnight, quiet, lovely and so on. But the gate closes from 10.30pm till 7am and so it is effectively parking on private land. But it was fabulous. Plenty of room, very quiet, and right in the heart of the cathedral area. 

Anyway, the Cathedral was lovely (hopefully made more lovely by my singing 2 evensongs and 1 holy eucharist) and the town was lovely, and the C&CC site was nice too. Overall, a lovely weekend - and only 2 hours back to Central London. 

Thanks everyone.


----------

